# Big Thompson River and RMNP Colorado



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Stayed several days on the Big Thompson River near Estes Park and did a little fishing. This was my second attempt to fly fish for trout.


Fly fishing is not easy!!!!!! But it is sooooooo addicting!!!!!!!!!


Even though I got skunked I can't wait to go again.


Having fished all your life helps a little when it comes to finding fish and things like that. However when it comes to getting a free stone river wild trout to take a fly it's a whole different thing.


It can be very frustrating when you can see these fish and not make them bite.




Rod/Reel/Line: Cabela's 8'6" 5wt
Leader: 5X
Tippet: 5X and 3X
Flies: Para Adams, Elk Hair caddis, zebra midge, pheasant tail, copper john.


First afternoon I hit the Big T across the road from the cabin we stayed in, I was the third person I saw try this stretch so I did not expect much. I did not even see a fish, got no takes.


Next morning same location I saw several trout and had a take on a #18 parachute Adams. Pretty cool!!!!! There was this large boulder midstream and I just knew there had to be a fish there. I made several drifts and then bam there he was. I was excited as it was my first take on a dry fly.


I missed the take but it was still awesome to see the fish rise to the surface and try and eat my fly.


Hit a spot in RMNP that was very secluded only one other fisherman around. I had two takes and hooked one. The one I had on for a bit jumped, got me tangled in an over hang and got off. The other I flat missed the bite. I worked a pool that had several larger browns in it with no takes. I tied on a black bead head wooly bugger and got several to swim up to it and look but no takers. 


I don't now what I was doing wrong but I know I will be back and do it again.


I do know that I need to practice casting a lot more. Especially the roll cast, I can do it easily but need to get more accurate. I think that some of my issue is making too many casts before getting on target. By the time I hit my target I'm sure the fish knew I was there.


Lot's of wonderful sights to see gorgeous views every where you look. Will be heading back in mid November to try it again!!!!!


----------



## Kewlbreeze (Mar 15, 2019)

Sea oX, 

false casting is the bane of flyfishing. Your goal should be to make one to two false casts and then lay the fly out. Yes, it scares the fish and gets you tired. 

In dry fly fishing the goal is to lay the fly out above the water and let it drop down with little to no commotion. 

No so important with any subsurface flies (I suggest using a little bobber for nymph fishing - they make it much easier. 

Just remember when casting the rod tip goes back and forth in a straight line from the 10:00 o'clock position to the 1:00 o'clock position. The key is the abrupt stop at each end of the cast - that is how you transfer the power of the rod to theflyline. Get someone locally to show you how to double haul and all will become much easier - not so much false casting and much more distant. It is like riding a bike - once you do it once right - it becomes second nature. 

Keep it up!

Dennis
don't forget that saltwater fish eat flies too!!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks for the tips!!!

I will be heading back in November to try again.


----------

